# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Ποσότητα τροφής

## stefos

Έχω παρατηρήσει το εξής αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι ιδέα μου.
Οι ενήλικες καρδερίνες μου τρώνε λιγότερη ποσότητα από τα μικρά.
Συμφωνείτε;;

----------


## Neos

Η καρδερινες ειναι της φυση η απο εκτροφειο?

----------


## stefos

> Η καρδερινες ειναι της φυση η απο εκτροφειο?


Εκτροφής

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν έχω γνώμη αναφορικά με το ερώτημά σου. Δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω ειδικά για τις καρδερίνες. Ωστόσο, αναλογικά με τους ανθρώπους, όσο διαρκεί η ανάπτυξη στις καρδερίνες έχουν περισσότερη ανάγκη σε θρεπτικά συστατικά. Ίσως τρώνε περισσότερες τροφές ώστε να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες αυτές. Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν σχετίζεται και με το μεταβολισμό τους, την καύση των τροφών για παραγωγή ενέργειας, υψηλότερης θερμοκρασίας του σώματός τους και άλλα.

----------


## kostas karderines

> Η καρδερινες ειναι της φυση η απο εκτροφειο?


παίζει ρόλο εαν είναι εκτροφής ?

Εάν δεν έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας η γνωμή μου είναι οτι ειναι τυχαίο.

----------


## amastro

> Έχω παρατηρήσει το εξής αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι ιδέα μου.
> Οι ενήλικες καρδερίνες μου τρώνε λιγότερη ποσότητα από τα μικρά.
> Συμφωνείτε;;


Έχω την αίσθηση ότι συμβαίνει και στα δικά μου πουλιά. Τουλάχιστον τους τελευταίους 2-3 μήνες.
Δεν έχω όμως "απόδειξη" μιας και τα νεούδια τα έχω 2 και 3 μαζί στα κλουβιά, εν αντιθέσει με τα ενήλικα.

----------


## stefos

> Έχω την αίσθηση ότι συμβαίνει και στα δικά μου πουλιά. Τουλάχιστον τους τελευταίους 2-3 μήνες.
> Δεν έχω όμως "απόδειξη" μιας και τα νεούδια τα έχω 2 και 3 μαζί στα κλουβιά, εν αντιθέσει με τα ενήλικα.


Αντρεα εγώ τα έχω χώρια και ή διαφορά είναι εμφανής.
Το παρατηρώ καλύτερα γιατί τα <<ταιζω>> κάθε μέρα

----------


## antoninio

η καταναλωση τροφης δεν παιζει ρολο εκτροφης η μη εκτροφης..απλα οσο μεγαλωνει η καρδερινα τοσο πιο ημερη γινεται το οποιο συνεπαγεται λιγοτερο δραστηρια και νευρικη (γιατι ξερει να κραταει δυναμεις ) και  μακροπροθεσμα οι διατροφικες αναγκες ειναι το ιδιο βασικες αλλα λιγοτερες..σε αντιθεση με  ενα μικρο που παει σφεντονα πανω κατω και πετοβολαει ολη την ωρα και εχει μεγαλυτερες αναγκες...αυτος ειναι ο λογος που βλεπεις διαφορα στην ταιστρα..φυσικα οι εξαιρεσεις υπαρχουν....αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου μετα απο παρατηρηση...απολυτο δεν ειναι τιποτα..

----------


## stefos

Καλά τα λες Αντωνη............

Απλά παρατηρώντας καθημερινά προσεξα αυτές τις διαφορές, δεν λέω φυσικά ότι είναι κανόνας αλλά <<πάνω κάτω>> βλέπω καλύτερη διαχείριση της τροφής από τα ενήλικα.

Τα μικρά όντως πολύ ανησυχεια ! Ασταματητο πήγαινε έλα

----------


## jk21

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/po...n_poultry.html




> True age-immunity does not occur, but older birds are usually more resistant than young birds because of earlier exposure to infection.



τα ενηλικα συνηθως αναπτυσσουν σταδιακα ανοσια στα κοκκιδια , με αποτελεσμα να ειναι λιγοτερο ευαλωτα . Λιγοτερο ευαλωτο πουλι στα κοκκιδια , σημαινει πουλι που αν δεν εχει αλλους λογους να το εμποδιζουν , εχει καλυτερη αφομοιωσιμοτητα στην τροφη που λαμβανει 


Αν δεν υπηρχαν τα κοκκιδια , ανετα μια καρδερινα θα ζουσε με ενα απλο καναρινισιο μιγμα , χωρις καν να ειναι ενισχυμενο .Τοσο το ενα πουλια οσο και το αλλο ειναι passerines και σε νορμαλ συνθηκες θα επρεπε να εχουν παρομοιες διατροφικες αναγκες 

αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ντε και καλα τα ανηλικα τρωνε περισσοτερο απο τα ενηλικα . ο θυρεοειδης ειναι ενας αδενας που επηρεαζει αμεσα το μεταβολισμο και δεν ειναι εφικτο στους εκτοφεις να εχουν γνωση της ορθης λειτουργιας του ... ενας υπερθυρεοειδισμος (καθολου απιθανος οταν στο διαιτολογιο των πουλιων υπηρξαν καποια στιγμη  σποροι που τον διεγειρανε ) οδηγει σε μεγαλη θερμιδικη ληψη με μηδαμινη επιδραση στο βαρος ή και καρινιασμα αγνωστου (οταν δεν παει το νου των εκτροφεων εκει ) αιτιας 


Σκουληκια ,θυρεοειδης , κοκκιδια  , megabacteria οδηγουν σε αυξημενη ληψη τροφης χωρις αντιστοιχη αυξηση βαρους 

Eνα ενηλικο επισης πουλι , εχει συναισθηση σιγα σιγα των θερμιδικων αναγκων του στη συγκεκριμενη εκτροφη (διαστασεις κλουβας , κλιματικες συνθηκες ) ενω ενα ανηλικο εχει ακομα νωπα μεσα του τα ενστικτα της φυσης .Αυτα οριζουν οτι οταν πλησιαζει να χαλασει ο καιρος , πρεπει να φανε αυξημενη ποσοτητα λιπαρων σπορων που θα τους διασφαλισουν εναποθεση λιπους για ενεργεια ( 9 θερμιδες ανα γραμμαριο λιπους και οχι 4 που δινουν υδατανθρακες και πρωτεινες ) στις δυσκολες μερες του χειμωνα , οταν δεν θα βρισκουν .... εβρισκαν τροφη αν ζουσανε στη φυση

----------

